# Honest.



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I’m done with teacher guy. Excuse me long distance teacher guy.
I know some don’t believe it, but I am. It’s extremely hard. Like I can’t describe. Especially with me coming home to an empty place. My son is safe in rehab. I talked to him for 15 min and he sounds good. Prayers continued please.

my question is long distance worth it?
My experience I can’t use cause I don’t think he ever intended for it to be one
But he did say/ I don’t do Long Distance.

So is that BS? Or is it just hard for some people to not have a close local companion nearby?
Like now, I would love to have someone come over and just eat some food and enjoy company. So I get it kinda.
But then if I was worth it, wouldn’t he made the sacrifice?
This really doesn’t matter.... but it helps 
Little by little I’m closing the door more. This for some reason is really weighing on my heart.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

The short answer is yes. Long distance can be worth it, IF both parties are on the same page. For it to work, both parties need to want the same thing, be 100% committed to the relationship and there MUST be an end goal for the distance to end.

Open ended long distance relationships can't work, imo.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never done long distance and have no desire to do so. I want to be able to see partner regularly.....that's how you really get to know each other. There are things you can't learn when you're apart.

And I would think there's always a chance one will meet someone local, so I don't think I'd ever feel secure in a long distance relationship.

Others have done it though so I guess it depends on what works for you.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I did long distance with someone I had once dated when we lived in the same area. Because of family circumstances that developed later, we were both committed to living on opposite sides of the country with the thought that our situations would change at some point. It wasn’t bad in the beginning but eventually I got tired of the distance and ended it. I don’t recommend it for more than a short period of time.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My now-husband and I were long-distance for 3+ years before we moved in together and then got married. I think a few things made that workable for us.

First, it wasn't very long distance. We were only about 70 miles apart. Which, in this part of the world is a roughly 1.25 hour drive each way. Making it entirely possible for us to get together for weekends and even the occasional week night. I don't think it would have been a tenable situation if we were hours apart or visiting involved taking time off work or hopping on a plane.

Second, we both had very flexible schedules without young children at home. His children were grown while my son was nearly 16 when we started dating and was either with his father or off doing his own teen things for the vast majority of our relationship. We were able to have weekends away together, travel, be spontaneous - within reason. If there'd been rigid schedules due to young children at home, then I don't think it would have worked as well. 

Third, there was an end-date in sight. It so happened that I'd always planned to move after my son graduated high school to look for better job opportunities. I could have moved anywhere, and was going to move somewhere regardless. That we were committed to one another and ready to further the relationship, just meant that by the time I was ready to move we were ready to move in together. I don't think long-distance works with no end in sight. There has to be at least some future plan to be really together.

Fourth, there was a great deal of trust, maturity, open communication, and similar boundaries. I don't think long-distance works well for people who aren't great at communication, aren't really mature in their expectations, have high drama personalities, or don't have really good (and very similar) relationship boundaries. Long-distance is hard enough without anyone acting shady, pushing boundaries, expecting too much, creating drama over every little thing, or in any other ways being either too avoidant or too clingy. The two personalities have to really work, together, to make long-distance viable, even for a defined time period.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

So what I’m hearing is yes, it can work. A lot of effort needs to be put in obviously.

Thanks


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

The issue is you were basically FWB when you WERE in the same town. 

If you been in a different place at the time of his move (mutual agreement you were the person you each wanted to spend the rest of your life together with and had made moves towards that when you were in the same town) maybe he wouldn't have told you he didn't want to do long distance.

If someone meets the person they think they want to spend the rest of their life with, and they are in a place to want that in their life, they would probably try to make long distance work with a PLAN in place to someday move to be together.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

First off, I'm sorry that you're hurting; breakups suck and healing from them can be a long process. Secondly, I had no idea that your son was going to rehab, but I'm glad that he's safe and doing alright.

Is long distance worth it, you asked. I'm not sure, but I think it depends on what stage the relationship is at, as well as the people IN that relationship. I feel like if it's a new relationship that suddenly turns into something long distance, that would come with issues. If it's a long-term relationship that suddenly turned long distance, it would still be hard and come with issues, but that level of trust and caring would be built up. I think that in the end though, one person would eventually have to move to be with the other.

How long were you guys together for?


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Livvie said:


> The issue is you were basically FWB when you WERE in the same town.
> 
> If you been in a different place at the time of his move (mutual agreement you were the person you each wanted to spend the rest of your life together with and had made moves towards that when you were in the same town) maybe he wouldn't have told you he didn't want to do long distance.
> 
> If someone meets the person they think they want to spend the rest of their life with, and they are in a place to want that in their life, they would probably try to make long distance work with a PLAN in place to someday move to be together.


I get that now. It still hurts. Yes 
But I do get it 
He wants someone close. For companionship. We were not at that level


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not built for long distance relationships. If my current BF of just over a year had to move across the state or the country say to be with his kids or something and I couldn't go with it would break my heart but I'd wish him all the best and then I'd move on after mourning the loss of him. Being apart like that and trying to maintain the relationship would cause me nothing but suffering. Won't do it.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Ursula said:


> First off, I'm sorry that you're hurting; breakups suck and healing from them can be a long process. Secondly, I had no idea that your son was going to rehab, but I'm glad that he's safe and doing alright.
> 
> Is long distance worth it, you asked. I'm not sure, but I think it depends on what stage the relationship is at, as well as the people IN that relationship. I feel like if it's a new relationship that suddenly turns into something long distance, that would come with issues. If it's a long-term relationship that suddenly turned long distance, it would still be hard and come with issues, but that level of trust and caring would be built up. I think that in the end though, one person would eventually have to move to be with the other.
> 
> How long were you guys together for?


Hi Ursula.
Long time no hear.
It really doesn’t matter. I’m just trying to move on. Doesn’t seem like it with all these questions. Not long and it wasn’t a relationship. More than your basic friendship. Yes my son got involved with some bad friends turned to drugs. Not a easy thing for me to say, but kids make mistakes. I’m praying he heals and learns from this one.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes it can work, but not everyone wants it.

To simply label it BS isn't fair. It's like anything else....we all decide what does and doesn't work for us.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

So I am of the opinion, long distance or not, it's more important that you get to the point where you can be happy alone. 


Because only then can you be sure, that for instance, you are not settling on a long distance relationship and missing out on a good close one because you don't want to face the prospect of being by your self for a few months it might take for the potential new person could show up.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> Hi Ursula.
> Long time no hear.
> It really doesn’t matter. I’m just trying to move on. Doesn’t seem like it with all these questions. Not long and it wasn’t a relationship. More than your basic friendship. Yes my son got involved with some bad friends turned to drugs. Not a easy thing for me to say, but kids make mistakes. I’m praying he heals and learns from this one.


Yup, I lost my job (thanks, Covid), and found myself not on the computer nearly as much. I'm back to working now though, checked into TAM a couple of months ago, and have been around some of the boards. I'll also send a prayer up for your son, and hope that he continues to heal. And, I totally get where you're coming from, and was in a similar "relationship" for 4 months soon after my XH and I separated. When that short stint with the guy ended, I was devastated. Looking back, I have no idea why I hung on so tight because he used me pretty good, and I felt pretty awful for a long time afterwards. Rest assured though, that there are good men out there, and you will meet one when the time is right!


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Ursula said:


> Yup, I lost my job (thanks, Covid), and found myself not on the computer nearly as much. I'm back to working now though, checked into TAM a couple of months ago, and have been around some of the boards. I'll also send a prayer up for your son, and hope that he continues to heal. And, I totally get where you're coming from, and was in a similar "relationship" for 4 months soon after my XH and I separated. When that short stint with the guy ended, I was devastated. Looking back, I have no idea why I hung on so tight because he used me pretty good, and I felt pretty awful for a long time afterwards. Rest assured though, that there are good men out there, and you will meet one when the time is right!


Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I am proud of my though. 
I do want him to miss me. No matter what this was- feelings and emotions were involved. His end to

But when I told him I’m telling you my last goodnight. He said it doesn’t have to be the last, but will leave it up to you to feel comfortable enough to reach out. 

I haven’t and I won’t. Not sure why men leave that door cracked. But no I can’t 
No


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He left the door cracked in case you decide to let go of the idea of a relationship and accept what he’s willing to give (which isn’t much).


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Openminded said:


> He left the door cracked in case you decide to let go of the idea of a relationship and accept what he’s willing to give (which isn’t much).


Yep...in case the local lady doesn’t work out :/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Yep...in case the local lady doesn’t work out :/
> 
> I don’t think he has one yet lol
> But this made me laugh tho! Local lady
> ...


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Openminded said:


> He left the door cracked in case you decide to let go of the idea of a relationship and accept what he’s willing to give (which isn’t much).



Yeah. No 
You don’t like me or want me 
But I’m good enough for sex and little companionship. Nope


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Sue4473 said:


> I am proud of my though.
> I do want him to miss me. No matter what this was- feelings and emotions were involved. His end to
> 
> But when I told him I’m telling you my last goodnight. He said it doesn’t have to be the last, but will leave it up to you to feel comfortable enough to reach out.
> ...


Yea he just isn’t the one for you. You need someone who will fight to be with you, or at least makes it known. 
When you use to post about him he just seemed so emotionally distance, and unable to be vulnerable. I don’t know but he seemed closed off to me.
You deserve better. I’m glad your moving on.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad to see you're seeing your worth.

A guy who wants you will move mountains for you, and people who know their worth are far more appealing.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> But when I told him I’m telling you my last goodnight. He said it doesn’t have to be the last, but will leave it up to you to feel comfortable enough to reach out.
> 
> I haven’t and I won’t. Not sure why men leave that door cracked.


Because it makes them feel better. It's the same BS as "we can still be friends".


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

frusdil said:


> Because it makes them feel better. It's the same BS as "we can still be friends".
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Feel better about dumping a great woman? Yeah another selfish move on his part. Her thanks for telling me I have a BiG heart and someone would be lucky to have me. Not you. But hey I can reach out to you at my own comfort level.
> ...


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think long distance CAN work given certain circumstances and certain types of people. It seems like your relationship was always 80/20 with you doing the majority of the heavy lifting. 

I’m guilty of this too and I’m still learning, but listen to actions not words... especially excuses.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't know the background but if it started off local then went long distance with a plan to get together again then yeah it's possible. If the couple is serious to begin with. Otherwise I would question why someone would want to be in a LDR. Is it love or lack of local options? If we're talking online relationships then definitely lack options.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Sue4473 said:


> Feel better about dumping a great woman? Yeah another selfish move on his part. Her thanks for telling me I have a BiG heart and someone would be lucky to have me. Not you. But hey I can reach out to you at my own comfort level.
> 
> Yeah. Sure. Let me jump in that.


THAT'S RIGHT, Sue!!!!! I am happy to see your attitude change, and to hear you taking a vested interest in assuring YOUR needs are met in any relationship, instead of disregarding your own value and accepting less than what YOU want!!!


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I’m not doing very well unfortunately. A couple of relapses and I texted him. No, I am ashamed. I’m lonely and my son is gone, and he’s doing better- thank you Lord but it’s been a heck of a time for me.

Yes, I have friends and they’ve been supportive and kept me from losing it on a daily basis.

But in all actuality I’m lonely. So lonely that I look at his Facebook, his dating profile. Yes he’s on POF. I read texts. But as of a few moments ago I permanently deleted them instead of moving it to Google drive.

But why does a piece of me die inside?
I’m sure some of you think- “Sue what the he** is wrong with you?” I promise you if you saw me you think I had it all together.
Total facade. 

Needing some bad words regarding him and loving words for me 

😥


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sometimes you have to fake it until you make it....sue im sorry you feel lonely, I have always found that the best course of action when I was lonely was to fill it with activities that centered around others...look for volunteer opportunities. Engage in debates and in depth conversations with others online. The point is to push yourself to stay engaged with the world around.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

This too shall pass. Block him, delete all his pics, unfollow him. Do what you have to do for your own mental health. 
Your a catch, you will find someone new, someone better, and someone close by!!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

We've all been there Sue. We've ALL done that. Don't be too hard on yourself. I understand the loneliness, and friends are great, but they're not a partner. BUT - you still took your power back imo, when you deleted the texts, that is HUGE!!! 

Peeps - I think she's finally hearing us  I for one, am proud of you.

Time for you to get back on the dating sites too - but only to date, have some fun. DO NOT PUT ALL YOUR EGGS IN ONE BASKET TOO QUICKLY. Edited to add: Only date local guys, long distance doesn't work for you.

Ok? xx


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> I’m not doing very well unfortunately. A couple of relapses and I texted him. No, I am ashamed. I’m lonely and my son is gone, and he’s doing better- thank you Lord but it’s been a heck of a time for me.
> 
> Yes, I have friends and they’ve been supportive and kept me from losing it on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Awww, sorry you're feeling crappy, it sucks when you need some TLC from a particular someone. Deleting those texts was huge, but I agree, you have to block him on social media and the dating apps, otherwise, you're justing torturing yourself.

Eventually, it'll get easier, as you well know, it ain't your first rodeo, Cowgirl. Now, I'm not going to advise you to hop back in the saddle (unless you want to), but you can do other stuff to boost your self-love. I don't know how locked down it is in your town, but getting a mani/pedi, massage could make you feel a little pampered. 

When I got sick of feeling sorry for myself, I got a haircut, mani/pedi (I never get those!) and dolled up to go EVERYWHERE, down to sexy underoos. It's a good thing my therapist was a happily married 75+ y/o man, b/c he might have thought I was trying to pick him up  . 

Hopefully he'll meet some golddiggers that give him crabs. Ok, I tried, I can't think of anything bad to say about him


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

frusdil said:


> We've all been there Sue. We've ALL done that. Don't be too hard on yourself. I understand the loneliness, and friends are great, but they're not a partner. BUT - you still took your power back imo, when you deleted the texts, that is HUGE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





frusdil said:


> We've all been there Sue. We've ALL done that. Don't be too hard on yourself. I understand the loneliness, and friends are great, but they're not a partner. BUT - you still took your power back imo, when you deleted the texts, that is HUGE!!!
> 
> I may
> 
> ...


Love! I may go out this wknd but not sure. With dating today- how do I go out with these guys cause every dang one wants FWB. 🙄

Or “Casual” I just like companionship


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> Love! I may go out this wknd but not sure. With dating today- how do I go out with these guys cause every dang one wants FWB. 🙄
> 
> Or “Casual” I just like companionship


You raise the bar. You are honest in your profile about what you're looking for, and if you're contacted by someone and they say they're not looking for anything serious, you tell them "thanks, but no" and move on. Same as if you go on a date or two with someone and get the old "Let's just keep it casual", you tell them "Not looking for casual, I wish you well, goodbye".

Sure, you may not have as many dates, but it'll weed out the non starters. Keep it about what YOU want. 

Above all, don't settle.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I should add - I practised what I'm preaching here. That's exactly what I did and how I met my husband. I was very clear on what I wanted - a husband. That's what I was looking for, a relationship that would lead to marriage. If someone I was on a date with wasn't looking for that too, then there was no point continuing things. It didn't mean there was anything wrong with what I was looking for, or what he was, just that our goals were different and that's ok! That's what dating is all about.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

frusdil said:


> I should add - I practised what I'm preaching here. That's exactly what I did and how I met my husband. I was very clear on what I wanted - a husband. That's what I was looking for, a relationship that would lead to marriage. If someone I was on a date with wasn't looking for that too, then there was no point continuing things. It didn't mean there was anything wrong with what I was looking for, or what he was, just that our goals were different and that's ok! That's what dating is all about.



I just keep remembering his last text. Sex and everything was so good until the emotions and entanglement got involved. 
What’s entanglement mean?
And here’s the thing: HE was the one to tell me things about HIS kids, HIS NEW JOB, show me pics, and kept doing it for a year. I reciprocated 
He was the one who said how was your day and week etc 

Why is he turning it around? Explain this please. It doesn’t make sense


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Sue4473 said:


> Why is he turning it around? Explain this please. It doesn’t make sense


My guess is he doesn't want to honestly face himself or take responsibility. People rewrite history all the time. It's how they justify their behavior.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> My guess is he doesn't want to honestly face himself or take responsibility. People rewrite history all the time. It's how they justify their behavior.


Either that or he’s saying my insecurities and need for validation was just too much.
Which I agree this is my issue. But he didn’t help.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> Either that or *he’s saying my insecurities and need for validation was just too much*.
> Which I agree this is my issue. But he didn’t help.


Yes, that’s exactly what he was saying. He wanted to keep it light and breezy and not get involved with deeper emotions and issues. That’s entanglement.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Sue4473 said:


> ...my insecurities and need for validation was just too much.


Yep. You are right. And while you may have an I'm-completely-together front going, people can see through it after getting up close and personal with you. 

Do you have any idea why you are this way? I realized my FOO was what caused me to be a neurotic, clingy mess. Once I started working on ridding myself of that baggage, I became secure in myself. That may not be what is causing your insecurities, but until you get these issues resolved, I'm afraid you are in for a lot of hurt and pain.

If you could become really comfortable being with yourself and just enjoying life for what it is, you could probably move forward and have a fulfilling relationship. I don't know if what I'm posting is making much sense, but I lived too much of my life thinking I NEEDED someone in my life. It wasn't until I realized I didn't need someone else that I was able to feel much better. JMO.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Prodigal said:


> Yep. You are right. And while you may have an I'm-completely-together front going, people can see through it after getting up close and personal with you.
> 
> Do you have any idea why you are this way? I realized my FOO was what caused me to be a neurotic, clingy mess. Once I started working on ridding myself of that baggage, I became secure in myself. That may not be what is causing your insecurities, but until you get these issues resolved, I'm afraid you are in for a lot of hurt and pain.
> 
> If you could become really comfortable being with yourself and just enjoying life for what it is, you could probably move forward and have a fulfilling relationship. I don't know if what I'm posting is making much sense, but I lived too much of my life thinking I NEEDED someone in my life. It wasn't until I realized I didn't need someone else that I was able to feel much better. JMO.



I’m pretty damaged lol
But yeah I do understand what you are saying.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> I just keep remembering his last text. Sex and everything was so good until the emotions and entanglement got involved.
> What’s entanglement mean?
> And here’s the thing: HE was the one to tell me things about HIS kids, HIS NEW JOB, show me pics, and kept doing it for a year. I reciprocated
> He was the one who said how was your day and week etc
> ...


Its just more of the same old BS, in the same vein as "but we can still be friends". Because, if you're willing to still be friends with him, he can't have hurt you that much or be that much of a pig now can he?

You need to learn not to try to fit a square peg in a round hole. If you feel anxious and wondering where things stand with someone constantly, it's not the right relationship for you. It really is that simple. People used to say to me "when a man really wants you, he'll make room in his world for you" and guess what, they were right! When a man really does want you, you'll never be left wondering how he feels or when you'll see him again. 

My gorgeous husband NEVER, not a single time, let a date end without booking in the next one. He respected my time, he'd arrange to call me at say 8pm, if something came up and he couldn't he would let me know and ask what other time was best for me. That kind of thing builds trust. I felt so safe and loved with him, because I knew I could trust him. 

That will happen for you too Sue, but you've got to learn to cut the dead wood loose first. Relationships take work and effort yes, of course they do. But they shouldn't be hard work ALL the time.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

frusdil said:


> Its just more of the same old BS, in the same vein as "but we can still be friends". Because, if you're willing to still be friends with him, he can't have hurt you that much or be that much of a pig now can he?
> 
> You need to learn not to try to fit a square peg in a round hole. If you feel anxious and wondering where things stand with someone constantly, it's not the right relationship for you. It really is that simple. People used to say to me "when a man really wants you, he'll make room in his world for you" and guess what, they were right! When a man really does want you, you'll never be left wondering how he feels or when you'll see him again.
> 
> ...


How did you meet your husband?
He rounds sweet and you’re lucky!
Was he your ideal at first?

I did go out last night... went to see a band play. I was a bit scared as this is really the first outing. But it was safe, and I had fun.

I did get a bit weepy as they played a song that got me thinking of dum dum.
I went with a guy ( just a friend) and we had a few laughs. Good to get out and just enjoy an outing. 
It sucks when I think back of the things I do and did. Chasing. Being the pursuer. 
Mentally exhausting


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Sue4473 said:


> How did you meet your husband?
> He rounds sweet and you’re lucky!
> Was he your ideal at first?
> 
> ...


Life is all about learning as we go Sue.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Ok so I got to go out last night... a guy friend of mine took kid to see this band. And no this guy friend isn’t a potential cause he’s just not lol.

So halfway into the evening I started to get emotional. Guy friend knows about what happened with teacher dude. But I couldn’t help it so we left and he took me home. I still had a good time. 

I forgot I texted teacher guy last week regarding a speaker for his car over here.
I deleted texts but I guess I forgot about this one. He sent it last night. I answered it this morning and say I was out listening to a band.

He said me too- I went to —- dance hall. Shows me pic. I asked did you have a good time? Why did I ask this? Why why why.
He says yep. Met a girl there, and she couldn’t dance so I taught her. I said please no more. 
I really don’t care., he said really nothing happened. We talked, shared a drink or two.... then went home.

I felt sick to my stomach. Oh I’m so so busy till summer and just have no time was a bull **** lie. Busy but yet found time to meet a girl, have a few drinks and be bop home. 

I was nothing to him. And here I was crying over him last night. Yes folks I have to keep reminding myself that’s he’s a jerk! A pig!
If not, I will continue to have some glimmer of hope. 

A Pig.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Sue4473 said:


> I asked did you have a good time? Why did I ask this? Why why why.


Because, as you said yourself, you are "damaged goods." You really need to learn to like yourself. Because from where I'm sitting, you don't. Nobody who knows who they are and is comfortable in their own skin puts themselves through this type of relationship hell.

Rather than setting the focus squarely on yourself and moving heaven and earth to resolve your own issues, you keep going back to drink from the poisonous well. Please think about why you were crying over a man you consider a "pig." I don't think you are crying over him. I think you need to realize you are crying over YOU.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

None of that should have happened. You did it because you keep hoping he’ll choose you and he’s not going to. Don’t keep going back for more.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sue4473 said:


> How did you meet your husband?
> He rounds sweet and you’re lucky!
> Was he your ideal at first?


We met online. Like I said though, I was very clear in my profile as to what I was looking for. I wasn't interested in hook ups. That narrowed the playing field a lot, but I wasn't willing to waste my precious time. We were both looking for a relationship, that would hopefully lead to marriage. We had the same goal, we just had to see if we were compatible. Turns out, we were 



Sue4473 said:


> I forgot I texted teacher guy last week regarding a speaker for his car over here.
> I deleted texts but I guess I forgot about this one. He sent it last night. I answered it this morning and say I was out listening to a band.
> 
> He said me too- I went to —- dance hall. Shows me pic. I asked did you have a good time? Why did I ask this? Why why why.
> ...


You need to block his number Sue. Even just for a while. You should never have engaged with him. And him telling you he met someone? What a bastard. Seriously.


----------

